# Help Needed ID'ing a Receiver



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

My company had a garage sale last week, and I picked up a CLI Magnitude Professional Integrated Receiver Decoder for free. There was no documentation with it. I powered it up, and it will tune to 950 to 1450 MHz L-band, and has rear panel connectors for RF Input, video and audio out, S-video out, and user data. I opened it up, and it has 3 main circuit boards inside:

- The main board is labeled 3300 Transport, and has a section labeled MPEG2
- A PIRD board
- The RF Input fed directly into a board from Comstream that is piggybacked onto the main board

It is a standard 19" rack unit. The front panel is very plain - just a small LCD display, left/right and up/down cursor buttons, and a SELECT button. I think that it may be a FTA receiver, but I have no operating instructions. A google search has turned up zilch.

Does anybody recognize this unit, and if so, is there anywhere I can get documentation for it?

TIA,
---
Greg S. Branch


----------

